
Multics Emacs: The History, Design and Implementation (1979) - pcr910303
https://www.multicians.org/mepap.html
======
microtherion
One interesting bit I (re-)learned from this is that Multics Emacs was the
first Emacs implemented in LISP, so although RMS implemented the first Emacs
in TECO, and implemented the currently most popular Emacs, LISP was introduced
into it by someone else.

And RMS makes no secret of that: [https://www.gnu.org/gnu/rms-
lisp.html](https://www.gnu.org/gnu/rms-lisp.html) so I probably learned this
before at some point.

~~~
lispm
> Multics Emacs was the first Emacs implemented in LISP

No, the first Emacs in Lisp was the one from Dan Weinreb for the Lisp Machine,
which was also the second Emacs implementation. It was called EINE, EINE Is
Not Emacs. Then ZWEI, ZWEI Was EINE Initially.

~~~
p_l
Didn't Multics Emacs predate ZWEI? Or was kind of contemporary to it?

~~~
LukeShu
It's my understanding that the EINE (v1) → ZWEI (v2) rename happened in the
'80s, but that EINE was just slightly before Multics Emacs.

------
llamaz
I don't know much about multics emacs, but the author's knowledge of baroque
counterpoint and fugue is unparalleled outside of academe.

He's spread his knowledge of music theory with many, including me, on the
(opensource) musescore website.

~~~
trn
If you'd like to use Multics Emacs (with little effort) you can use the BAN.AI
Public Access System - some relevant instructions are posted here:
[https://lobste.rs/s/uwvpl1/110_days_early_multics_emacs_hist...](https://lobste.rs/s/uwvpl1/110_days_early_multics_emacs_history#c_bvqlgp)

------
PaulAJ
I remember using Multics Emacs at Cardiff in the early 80s. It was really
noticeable how much more responsive it became when nobody else was using the
system.

------
unictek
Who gonna read this, this is so compact.

~~~
quickthrower2
It’s not mobile friendly although maybe this says more about mobile browsers
than the site itself, because it looks like a typical old school “mofo” style
website (h1 h2 p etc. no css)

